# Any Pics of Handling Large Lasiodoras' ??



## Cpt.nemO (Jan 31, 2005)

Any pictures of handling large Lasiodora Klugi, Lasiodora Itabunae or Lasiodora Parahybana ??

Plz if possible post pics in thread rather than giving me a link , but it will do just fine if thats not possible!

Thanks.


----------



## jw73 (Feb 1, 2005)

This is not mine foto. This come from http://www.tarantulas-spider.com


----------



## Bob (Feb 1, 2005)

Now.......thats a spider !!

Thanks for the post....I am getting a 8 inch salmon pink in a few days ! :drool: 


Bob


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 1, 2005)

Gosh... I can't wait 'til I get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brando (Feb 1, 2005)

omg!! that thing is huge!!! i want one...


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a couple more, justs took these a few days ago.  Greg


----------



## H-D (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow those are huge! Are they generally handleable like that or is yours an ecxeption?


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, now I think I'll try holding mine, though it's only about half as big, but that's ok, I can't wait til she grows up though!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 2, 2005)

I am getting slings of a lasiodora klugi and a lasiodora itabunae just so that i can handle em, do you know whether they can be easily handled like that or are you just risking a little to much ,,, do these have active venom ?


----------



## Derfjuan (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats one massive T.  Nice pics ... i hear they are great eaters too ... are these your findings?


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Here is a couple more, justs took these a few days ago.  Greg


hey man those pics are sweet and that is one massive T. excellent photos.


----------



## gustavowright (Feb 2, 2005)

Not at all nemo...these tarantulas are pretty harmless to humans man...no worries.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks man.,


----------



## jw73 (Feb 2, 2005)

gustavowright said:
			
		

> Not at all nemo...these tarantulas are pretty harmless to humans man...no worries.


...but their fangs are very large.  ;P


----------



## Bpkid (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh,how comforting,lol...


----------



## Philth (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats a lasiodora itabunae , and where can i get one or ten   I never heard of them?


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 2, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> ...but their fangs are very large.  ;P


Yea think... LOL


----------



## Apocalypstick (Feb 2, 2005)

That is one SWEET T !!!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Feb 3, 2005)

Philth said:
			
		

> Whats a lasiodora itabunae , and where can i get one or ten   I never heard of them?



Only in brazil.


----------



## Pheonixx (Feb 4, 2005)

Captian Nemo, what do you mean "active venom?"  ALL tarantulas posses venom, some is "medicaly significant" meaning you might have a hospital visit and the reast is pretty much harmless, unless you are alergic to it.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 4, 2005)

@Philth, i haven't seen L. itabunae in N.A. yet (on dealers lists at least). but they are available in Europe.

Mori


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 1, 2005)

L. Itabunae and L. Klugi are practically the same.


----------



## Jakob (Mar 1, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> ...but their fangs are very large.  ;P


...and depending on the person, they can be very ITCHY!


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the info man .,


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow....


----------

